# role-playing



## Alexandra (May 4, 2010)

Πώς θα το αποδίδατε αν ήταν τίτλος επεισοδίου; Μέσα στο επεισόδιο οι δυο πρωταγωνιστές διασκεδάζουν παίζοντας διάφορους ρόλους σε αυτοσχέδιες καταστάσεις. Το "Παίζοντας ρόλους" είναι φυσικά γελοίος αγγλισμός. "Παίζοντας θέατρο"; Δεν μου αρέσει και τόσο. Θα μου άρεσε το "θεατρινισμοί", αλλά έχει άλλη σημασία:
 *θεατρινισμός* ο [θeatrinizmós] O17 *:* ενέργεια, κίνηση, συμπεριφορά που χαρακτηρίζεται από υπερβολή και προσποίηση και που στοχεύει στον εντυπωσιασμό και στην παραπλάνηση: _Άσε τους θεατρινισμούς κι έλα να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά._ [λόγ. _θεατρίν(ος) -ισμός_] ​


----------



## Earion (May 4, 2010)

Η γιγαντιαίων διαστάσεων (και συνεχώς διογκούμενη) κουλτούρα των Role Playing Games αποδίδεται ελληνικά *παιχνίδια ρόλων*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2010)

Να προτείνω και τις *ηθοποιίες*, από τη δεύτερη σημασία της λέξης (ΛΚΝ):

*ηθοποιία, η* [iθopiía] Ο25α : 1. η τέχνη του ηθοποιού· η υποκριτική τέχνη: _H παράσταση είχε υψηλό επίπεδο ηθοποιίας._ 2. (μτφ.) σκόπιμη και προσποιητή στάση, συμπεριφορά.

[λόγ. < ελνστ. _ἠθοποιία _ "δημιουργία χαρακτήρα"]​


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2010)

Earion said:


> Η γιγαντιαίων διαστάσεων (και συνεχώς διογκούμενη) κουλτούρα των Role Playing Games αποδίδεται ελληνικά *παιχνίδια ρόλων*.


Άρα, αφού είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο το "παιχνίδια ρόλων", είναι αποδεκτό και το "παίζοντας ρόλους";


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Στην εκπαίδευση έχει επικρατήσει ο όρος «*υπόδυση ρόλων*» και πρέπει να προσέχουμε (_υπόδυση < υποδύομαι_) να μην μπερδεύουμε την ορθογραφία με την _υπόδηση_.


----------



## crystal (May 4, 2010)

Γιατί όχι "παιχνίδι ρόλων", όπως προτείνει ο Earion; Κι εμένα αυτό ήταν το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Στο χαλαρό, γιατί όχι «παίξιμο ρόλων»;


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2010)

Με κάλυψε ο Earion


----------



## Evmorfia (May 4, 2010)

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον Earion. Το «παιχνίδια ρόλων» νομίζω ότι είναι up to the point.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμβολή σας!


----------



## fofoka (May 5, 2010)

Καλημέρα, τώρα το είδα αυτό, μήπως και τίποτε με "αλλαγή ρόλων", "αλλάζοντας ρόλους";


----------

